# Saw this on tv yesterday..



## PokerFace (Jan 13, 2017)

I've had mixed feeling toward this story for its entire lenght. It was funny as hell in a desperate way... I think I even got a teary eye at some point. But the solution to this had me shocked. Could this ever relate to us? This is a shorter clip from the episode. He had really ruled out everything before coming to this solution.

What do you thnk?


----------

